# help identify strain



## delicioussmoker (Dec 28, 2012)

after years of smoking Ive decided to reach out to some proffessional internet buddys for help.

So... I've just gotten a new contact and Im attaching a pic of what I got basically.

I need help indentifying what type of weed is this. Maybe a higher definition / more up-close photo is required ? I'm interested what this weed could be... indica ? or probably some hybrid ?

>>attatchment


----------



## FlightSchool (Dec 28, 2012)

uhhh....


----------



## delicioussmoker (Dec 28, 2012)

FlightSchool said:


> uhhh....


i hoped someone would maybe come with a random guess...

obviously not knowing the name its hard to determine what this is.... i thought maybe there exists experts who can tell by examinining hair colors etc..


----------



## potprinc3 (Dec 29, 2012)

That seems like some decent Sativa man


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 29, 2012)

probably a hybrid


----------



## nibaini (Jan 2, 2013)

Gl on that one download cannabis pocket referance and take a guess


----------



## Robfather (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like a Jack X ? Hard to say. Like a Jack's Cleaner but darker. What's it smell like exactly?


----------

